# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wind (Hoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wind

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Dubloen, Hoorn

Adres: Dubloen 64, Hoorn

Website: www.huisartsendubloen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wind*

----------

